# Open Source Ultimate Icon Theme UX



## jairomeo

I have spent the last few weeks creating a new Open Source icon theme template for all to use. This packs a lot of features and will only continue to improve.

Link to sample apk (may not be published yet): https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id[com.designrifts.ultimatethemeui

Below is a summary of the source, I will add more as the week progresses.
This is utilizing tabs and a card listview to provide 3 (or more) swipable tabs that each have their own cardui listview for different actions.
The tabs are utilizing https://github.com/astuetz/PagerSlidingTabStrip
The cards are utilizing https://github.com/afollestad/Cards-UI
Please ensure you grab the Silk library from the Cards-UI library as well.
At the current moment, I am not including the libraries in the code so you will need to import them in order for this to work. I will include the libraries in the future.
A brief explanation of the functionality:
*The Theme Activity*
The ThemeActivity contains the main functionality and calls to the tabs: The tabs are Theme, Extras, Contact and About. Theme includes cards to apply in multiple launchers (Action Launcher, ADWEX Launcher, Apex Launcher, Nova Launcher, Smart Launcher and Go Launcher EX). Extras includes cards for your Play Store link, Wallpapers, Icons (this displays icons included using string-arrays in the icon_pack), an activity that will scan the device it is installed on, capture the activity names and their icons and zip it to send). It also includes Cards to do with as your choice, I have added UCCW and Zooper in their as place holders as well as some fun. The Contact included cards for social media, email and web.
*The Icon Activity*
The IconActivity calls to the different icon category tabs. The iconfragment displays each category using a string-array located in the icon_pack.xml in values The icon section will be modified in the future. I will be implementing new code that will auto display based on file name (i.e. apps_, system_,misc_) which will get rid of the strin-arrays.
Feel free to contact me for questions via the Gplus or FB links. Do not ask me how to make a theme, I will not help you. I will however provide direction to using the template.
*You Must*
By agreeing to use this source, you are agreeing you have a sense of humour.
*Whats Planned*
I have moved most items to be strings and will expand more as well as expand supported launchers and their additional features (Go features etc).
*More Notes*
The purpose of using the wallpaper_defualt is because Nova does not have an action to apply a default wallpaper and Smart Launcher uses Wall0 for theirs. In the FragmentTheme it applies the wallpaper_default on Nova or Smart apply. You can use this as well to be your default for the rest so you don't duplicate an image. If you are smart, you would convert the Smart Launcher images to xml files and point them to images you already have instead of duplicating images.


----------



## jairomeo

10/16: Update your Theme Template and the CardsUI library.
I have added the ability to customize many items inside the app, these include: Action Bar Card Background Background Tab Color Card Color Card Title Color
The properties for these items are located in colors.xml.


----------



## artvandelay440

Great stuff man. Going to use this for sure.


----------



## nmiltner

Great work! 
This template is straight forward and easy to use.


----------



## jairomeo

I have updated the source, please see post 2 for details.


----------



## mikepenz

I think I will change my icons to this template. Very clean and awesome! Thanks. Will take a closer look tomorrow.

Cheers

------
Edit:

I'm currently updating my themes to this template  I like it because it's clean and yeah i like it xD

I have found some stuff which isn't perfect at the moment.
-> The packagename can be fetched by code instead of defining it in the values...xml file

----> getActivity().getApplication().getPackageName()

You should not define an item more than once. in the bool.xml there are two <bools> with the name enableIconPack

Gradle doesn't like them if you build it


----------



## jairomeo

Can you tell me where the code is using pkg? Because all of the fragments are using

getActivity().getPackageName());

and you only need to use the getActivity() because it is in a fragment. You also do not need to use the getApplication()

inside the ThemeActivity, the share function also uses

String playStoreLink = " https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=" +
getPackageName();

If you were to go through the xmls, you would see that the theme.xml, which is the xml for Smart Launcher support is using the string you mentioned


<string name="iconpack">@string/pkg</string>

That is the reason for the pkg value. It is not used in code.

Thank you for the catch on the bools though, that is a copy and paste error on my part. Ill make sure to update that when I sync my next update.


----------



## mikepenz

jairomeo said:


> Can you tell me where the code is using pkg? Because all of the fragments are using
> 
> getActivity().getPackageName());
> 
> and you only need to use the getActivity() because it is in a fragment. You also do not need to use the getApplication()
> 
> inside the ThemeActivity, the share function also uses
> 
> String playStoreLink = " https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=" +
> getPackageName();
> 
> If you were to go through the xmls, you would see that the theme.xml, which is the xml for Smart Launcher support is using the string you mentioned
> 
> 
> <string name="iconpack">@string/pkg</string>
> 
> That is the reason for the pkg value. It is not used in code.
> 
> Thank you for the catch on the bools though, that is a copy and paste error on my part. Ill make sure to update that when I sync my next update.


Ah ok it's required for a specific launcher. Did not know this. Thanks

No problem.

I have one project to build all my different icon-packs with one gradle file. So i've splittet up the res folder a bit. If someone is interested in how i did it and what is required to change if you want this too (it really improves the complete workflow if you have more than 1 icon pack (especially if the app itself gets some updates ))

Right now i'm still updating the old icon-packs (i have to change the folder structure a bit and move all icons etc over)

Thanks @jairomeo


----------



## mikepenz

@jairomeo

I've just published the beta of all my icon packs with your template.

If you are interested how i used the template look here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/102114-free-play-tundem-icon-packs-hd-7-packs-270913xxhdpi/?p=1486257

The template was easy to use, looks just gorgeous, is really clean and your code is easy to read and works like a charm with my modifications and my build.gradle 

If someone needs some help for the migration to this template i can try to help 

Cheers


----------



## mikepenz

@jairomeo

Awesome your template was features on the main rootzwiki.com page:
http://rootzwiki.com/news/ultimate-icon-theme-ux-lets-you-make-your-own-themes/


----------



## jairomeo

mikepenz said:


> @jairomeo
> 
> Awesome your template was features on the main rootzwiki.com page:
> http://rootzwiki.com/news/ultimate-icon-theme-ux-lets-you-make-your-own-themes/


Yup, if you suck up enough  I asked them if they would be kind enough to take a look at it.


----------



## DroidRC1

NOOB HERE ...so I'm just learning how to put together my own icon pack and would love to use this template for my up and coming icon pack app. my problem is I don't know how to add this to my project. I know how to download the zip and add it to eclipse but thats when I am lose. I have some basic understanding on have to use eclipse so I just need someone to please help me with getting started and with things I should know to continue on with my project with this template..thanks!


----------



## mikepenz

DroidRC1 said:


> NOOB HERE ...so I'm just learning how to put together my own icon pack and would love to use this template for my up and coming icon pack app. my problem is I don't know how to add this to my project. I know how to download the zip and add it to eclipse but thats when I am lose. I have some basic understanding on have to use eclipse so I just need someone to please help me with getting started and with things I should know to continue on with my project with this template..thanks!


Hey i can help you if you want.

To get started the first difficult thing is to download all required projects (library projects) and the template itself.
Have you done this or do you have issues with this too?

Another thing to mention here. If you want to keep track of changes it is recommend to download those projects via a github programm like (SourceTree for Mac or Subversion for Windows (there is also an official GitHub programm too!))

I would recommend that you make a copy of the Template for your Icon Pack because you will need to do some changes to the template. Change the package name, modify some .xml's and add your icons and drawables.


----------



## DroidRC1

mikepenz said:


> Hey i can help you if you want.
> 
> To get started the first difficult thing is to download all required projects (library projects) and the template itself.
> Have you done this or do you have issues with this too?
> 
> Another thing to mention here. If you want to keep track of changes it is recommend to download those projects via a github programm like (SourceTree for Mac or Subversion for Windows (there is also an official GitHub programm too!))
> 
> I would recommend that you make a copy of the Template for your Icon Pack because you will need to do some changes to the template. Change the package name, modify some .xml's and add your icons and drawables.


Thanks!
Well I have download the two zips from github (cards and tabs the links he posted) and when I add a new project from existing project via Eclipse I get 4 project folders (2 library 2 main activity) then I know he said to grab the silk library from the card ui but I don't know what that means...think I maybe doing that part wrong also...

Sent from my LG-D801 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## mikepenz

DroidRC1 said:


> Thanks!
> Well I have download the two zips from github (cards and tabs the links he posted) and when I add a new project from existing project via Eclipse I get 4 project folders (2 library 2 main activity) then I know he said to grab the silk library from the card ui but I don't know what that means...think I maybe doing that part wrong also...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using RootzWiki mobile app


Ok it seems that you have some trouble with importing the projects.

So let's start from the beginning.
(I assume you will go the easy way without tracking updates via github)
*1.1. *Download the zip of the Template: https://github.com/designrifts/Ultimate_Theme_UI_Template -> [URL=https://github.com/designrifts/Ultimate_Theme_UI_Template/archive/master]https://github.com/designrifts/Ultimate_Theme_UI_Template/archive/master.zip[/URL]

*1.2. *Download the zip of the PagerSlidingTabStrip Library: https://github.com/astuetz/PagerSlidingTabStrip -> [URL=https://github.com/astuetz/PagerSlidingTabStrip/archive/master]https://github.com/astuetz/PagerSlidingTabStrip/archive/master.zip[/URL]

*1.**3.* Download the zip of the Cards-UI Library: https://github.com/afollestad/Cards-UI -> [URL=https://github.com/afollestad/Cards-UI/archive/master]https://github.com/afollestad/Cards-UI/archive/master.zip[/URL]

*1.**4.* Download the zip of the Silk Library (Just a simple helper library for the creator of the Cards-UI Library): https://github.com/afollestad/Silk -> [URL=https://github.com/afollestad/Silk/archive/master]https://github.com/afollestad/Silk/archive/master.zip[/URL]

*1.5*. Create a folder structure which is comfortable for you.

*1.5.1.* You can have a flat structure like: Workspace/UltimateThemeTemplate, Workspace/Silk, Workspace/...

*1.5.2.* Or you can create a sub folder for the libs: Workspace/UltimateThemeTemplate, Workspace/Libs/...

*1.6.* Unzip the libs into your folder structure (Make sure to avoid extra sub-folders due to the unzipping -> workspace/silk/library/(files) and not workspace/silk/silk/.. <- just to keep it clean )

It is also good if you make sure to have the latest updates of the Android SDK and Eclipse Tools (You know how to check?)

*2.* import the Template + 3 Libraries into Eclipse.

*2.1* Open Eclipse and go to File->New->Other->Android Project from existing Source

*2.1.2* Click Next -> Now you choose the main directory of the UltimateThemeTemplate (You should only see one project in the Projects list now)

*2.1.3* Click Next and Finish the import process

*2.2* Repeat this process for the libs but make sure to select the "library" folder within those projects you don't need to import the sample projects

Great you now have imported these projects. Would be great if it was working now. I'm sorry but you will see some build errors 

Let's continue from here:

*3.* To resolve these errors we have to tell Eclipse how those projects are connected to each other. (Eclipse doesn't know that the UltimateThemeTemplate needs the other libs to work correct) To do this we will start with the Cards-UI Library.

*3.1.* Make a Right-Click on the Cards-UI Library and click on Properties.

*3.2.* Click on Android in the list. Now you should see a Header "Library" here you have to click "Add". Add Silk as the needed library. Make sure the checkbox "Is Library" is selected. If you can't find Silk. Make sure the Properties in Silk also have "Is Library" Checked.

*3.3.* Now do the same with the UlitmateThemeTemplate and add the Cards-UI Library and the PagerSlidingTabStrip Library.

*3.4.* If we are lucky everything should be working now 

*4.* Now you are ready to start creating your first icon pack with this ThemeTemplate 

I can create another tutorial to continue after these steps but first you can try it.


----------



## DroidRC1

mikepenz said:


> Ok it seems that you have some trouble with importing the projects.
> 
> So let's start from the beginning.
> (I assume you will go the easy way without tracking updates via github)
> *1.1. *Download the zip of the Template: https://github.com/designrifts/Ultimate_Theme_UI_Template -> [URL=https://github.com/designrifts/Ultimate_Theme_UI_Template/archive/master]https://github.com/designrifts/Ultimate_Theme_UI_Template/archive/master.zip[/URL]
> 
> *1.2. *Download the zip of the PagerSlidingTabStrip Library: https://github.com/astuetz/PagerSlidingTabStrip -> [URL=https://github.com/astuetz/PagerSlidingTabStrip/archive/master]https://github.com/astuetz/PagerSlidingTabStrip/archive/master.zip[/URL]
> 
> *1.**3.* Download the zip of the Cards-UI Library: https://github.com/afollestad/Cards-UI -> [URL=https://github.com/afollestad/Cards-UI/archive/master]https://github.com/afollestad/Cards-UI/archive/master.zip[/URL]
> 
> *1.**4.* Download the zip of the Silk Library (Just a simple helper library for the creator of the Cards-UI Library): https://github.com/afollestad/Silk -> [URL=https://github.com/afollestad/Silk/archive/master]https://github.com/afollestad/Silk/archive/master.zip[/URL]
> 
> *1.5*. Create a folder structure which is comfortable for you.
> 
> *1.5.1.* You can have a flat structure like: Workspace/UltimateThemeTemplate, Workspace/Silk, Workspace/...
> 
> *1.5.2.* Or you can create a sub folder for the libs: Workspace/UltimateThemeTemplate, Workspace/Libs/...
> 
> *1.6.* Unzip the libs into your folder structure (Make sure to avoid extra sub-folders due to the unzipping -> workspace/silk/library/(files) and not workspace/silk/silk/.. <- just to keep it clean )
> 
> It is also good if you make sure to have the latest updates of the Android SDK and Eclipse Tools (You know how to check?)
> 
> *2.* import the Template + 3 Libraries into Eclipse.
> 
> *2.1* Open Eclipse and go to File->New->Other->Android Project from existing Source
> 
> *2.1.2* Click Next -> Now you choose the main directory of the UltimateThemeTemplate (You should only see one project in the Projects list now)
> 
> *2.1.3* Click Next and Finish the import process
> 
> *2.2* Repeat this process for the libs but make sure to select the "library" folder within those projects you don't need to import the sample projects
> 
> Great you now have imported these projects. Would be great if it was working now. I'm sorry but you will see some build errors
> 
> Let's continue from here:
> 
> *3.* To resolve these errors we have to tell Eclipse how those projects are connected to each other. (Eclipse doesn't know that the UltimateThemeTemplate needs the other libs to work correct) To do this we will start with the Cards-UI Library.
> 
> *3.1.* Make a Right-Click on the Cards-UI Library and click on Properties.
> 
> *3.2.* Click on Android in the list. Now you should see a Header "Library" here you have to click "Add". Add Silk as the needed library. Make sure the checkbox "Is Library" is selected. If you can't find Silk. Make sure the Properties in Silk also have "Is Library" Checked.
> 
> *3.3.* Now do the same with the UlitmateThemeTemplate and add the Cards-UI Library and the PagerSlidingTabStrip Library.
> 
> *3.4.* If we are lucky everything should be working now
> 
> *4.* Now you are ready to start creating your first icon pack with this ThemeTemplate
> 
> I can create another tutorial to continue after these steps but first you can try it.


when I try to add the 3 libs I can't saids library already exist...


----------



## mikepenz

DroidRC1 said:


> when I try to add the 3 libs I can't saids library already exist...


Have you removed the old import tries? You can't open the same project more than once. (You said you've imported the sample + library of each lib)


----------



## DroidRC1

mikepenz said:


> Have you removed the old import tries? You can't open the same project more than once. (You said you've imported the sample + library of each lib)


There are 3 different libraries right? And I can only have one project with the same name...so what do I do to get them to open and add them?
FIXED: I renamed the files but now I'm getting because v13 includes v4 using only v13...error
Sent from my LG-D801 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## mikepenz

You can have 3 different projects / libraries named "library" but you can't have 3 equal eclipse projects (there is a difference)

there shouldn't be an error (i don't have it). If it's a LINT error try to disabling this error warning because it works for me on multiple different projects.

------------------------------------+

Just a small addition to my project-setup:









I can build 7 (14 if you add the free versions) icon packs with a single gradle file and a single project.
If i make changes to the source they are instantly used in all my iconpacks.

I can share how it's possible to set-up such an environment?


----------



## DroidRC1

mikepenz said:


> You can have 3 different projects / libraries named "library" but you can't have 3 equal eclipse projects (there is a difference)
> 
> there shouldn't be an error (i don't have it). If it's a LINT error try to disabling this error warning because it works for me on multiple different projects.
> 
> ------------------------------------+
> 
> Just a small addition to my project-setup:
> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif Bildschirmfoto 2013-10-21 um 16.19.36.png
> 
> I can build 7 (14 if you add the free versions) icon packs with a single gradle file and a single project.
> If i make changes to the source they are instantly used in all my iconpacks.
> 
> I can share how it's possible to set-up such an environment?


How do I import 3 different projects/ libraries named "library" with out getting an error, I have been importing them by doing New project/Android project with existing source (wrong?)
Also how do I disable the errors?

Sent from my LG-D801 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## mikepenz

DroidRC1 said:


> How do I import 3 different projects/ libraries named "library" with out getting an error, I have been importing them by doing New project/Android project with existing source (wrong?)
> Also how do I disable the errors?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using RootzWiki mobile app


If it's just the name causing issues for you you can rename the project with a right-click in eclipse. But normally it should be possible to import them without getting an import error.

It's normal that those projects show errors after importing because the dependencies are not set. you can solve them by doing the described steps.

if it's the lint error. you have to dig through the eclipse settings. i'm not quite sure where this menu is. (i've no eclipse here right now...)


----------



## jairomeo

Thanks for all the helping out @mikepenz, for some reason I am not getting email notifications on comments.

@DroidRC1, one thing I would recommend to help that is if you open the .project inside the zips, you can rename them there prior to importing. Also make sure you read the README.md as far as what everything does.

Also, like Mike pointed out, keep a copy of the template so you have a compare. Find a free or trial compare tool. I personally use Beyond Compare, I love its features, if you are on Windows, it gives you a 30 day use trial versus a hard 30 days. It lets me compare the library updates to my own easily and copy them in.

I may have created the template, and use the sources from all the launchers so you can follow their standards, I want to avoid a 100% walk through of a spoonfeed creation. I think you should understand how to make an app if you are gonna profit  Before I put this template together I hadn't attempted code beyond an iconpack in 10 years.


----------



## DroidRC1

I really appreciate all the time you guys have token to help me!! I did get it working and I'm currently working on my icon pack now with it..again thanks!

Sent from my LG-D801 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## jairomeo

Just wanted to say I haven't left this project be, just busy between work, having a baby coming soon and etc. I did just find an issue I introduced in the last update. When I added the ability to customize the colors inside the app itself, it broke the Wallpapers feature, both from within the app and as a standalone. Wallpapers are still accessible through Nova, Apex etx though. I am working on how to fix that now and will sync when it is done. I'll also start a list of what features I will be adding.


----------



## drumdestroyer

jairomeo said:


> Just wanted to say I haven't left this project be, just busy between work, having a baby coming soon and etc. I did just find an issue I introduced in the last update. When I added the ability to customize the colors inside the app itself, it broke the Wallpapers feature, both from within the app and as a standalone. Wallpapers are still accessible through Nova, Apex etx though. I am working on how to fix that now and will sync when it is done. I'll also start a list of what features I will be adding.


Thanks for the awesome template. Definently going to check it out.


----------



## al33m

jairomeo said:


> Thanks for all the helping out @mikepenz, for some reason I am not getting email notifications on comments.
> 
> @DroidRC1, one thing I would recommend to help that is if you open the .project inside the zips, you can rename them there prior to importing. Also make sure you read the README.md as far as what everything does.
> 
> Also, like Mike pointed out, keep a copy of the template so you have a compare. Find a free or trial compare tool. I personally use Beyond Compare, I love its features, if you are on Windows, it gives you a 30 day use trial versus a hard 30 days. It lets me compare the library updates to my own easily and copy them in.
> 
> I may have created the template, and use the sources from all the launchers so you can follow their standards, I want to avoid a 100% walk through of a spoonfeed creation. I think you should understand how to make an app if you are gonna profit  Before I put this template together I hadn't attempted code beyond an iconpack in 10 years.


thanks for the template jairomeo, however for nova launcher only default wallpaper is showing up in native Nova wallpaper picker. I have also included wallpaperlist in array.xml

Please advice


----------



## jairomeo

al33m said:


> thanks for the template jairomeo, however for nova launcher only default wallpaper is showing up in native Nova wallpaper picker. I have also included wallpaperlist in array.xml
> 
> Please advice


Did you get it working after my G+ reply?


----------



## drumdestroyer

got everything imported correctly but I'm having a bunch of Dex errors. I deleted my gen and bin folders as that has fixed this error for me before (or a very similar one) on other templates. Im sure its something stupid I'm overlooking. Here's a screenshot. Anyone have a suggestion? https://www.dropbox.com/s/cls1tarp1a...2020.50.30.png

EDIT: got it figured out. Im using Android Studio. I had to remove android support v4 from the libs folder in cards and point it to v13 inside silk.


----------



## apen83

Ive got one completely built with no errors but it wont build. Console in eclipse shows android support 13 and 4 were detected will use 13. I've tried turning lint off. I've deleted android support 4 from each lib individually and still a no go. I also have the latest SDK

Hopefully someone can help? Thank you

Edit: Uninstalled and reinstalled eclipse. All is good now


----------



## apen83

After making a complete build the wallpaper chooser causes an app FC. Had anyone experienced this?


----------



## ledialedia

I have the same probleme with you. How can i do with it ?


----------



## jairomeo

apen83 said:


> Ive got one completely built with no errors but it wont build. Console in eclipse shows android support 13 and 4 were detected will use 13. I've tried turning lint off. I've deleted android support 4 from each lib individually and still a no go. I also have the latest SDK Hopefully someone can help? Thank you Edit: Uninstalled and reinstalled eclipse. All is good now


In eclipse that will only provide a warning and should not create any build issues. It is because all of the libraries include the android support ads a private lib. To get rid of the warning you can remove the android support v4 from pagerslidertab and cardsui and just leave v13 from silk


----------



## jairomeo

apen83 said:


> After making a complete build the wallpaper chooser causes an app FC. Had anyone experienced this?


Make sure you have both the thumb and wallpapers. If the thumb is missing, it will FC. You need to check your wallpapers.xml in the values


----------



## RealPetChicken

Edit: So i needed to add v13 android as a external jar in paths, everything is almost done, except just getting the following errors:

PagerSlidingTabStrip cannot be resolved to a type	IconActivity.java	/Ultimate Theme UI/src/com/designrifts/ultimatethemeui	line 47	Java Problem

Edit: So i was able to import the libraries and the main ultimate theme ui as well. Thanks for the instructions mikepenz, however when i am still getting an x error on PagerSlidingTabStrip. I had it on CardsUI but it was resolved when i added SilkLibrary as a library inside cardsUI. Here is a picture, if someone could help me please.










This video helped out in getting started with importing github projects, if anyone is interested.


----------



## RealPetChicken

Let me start over and stick to the ultimateUItheme. These are my settings in all the libraries and ultimatethemeui. I have tried to clean up the project to no avail. My Eclipse SDK v 4.3.1 and Android SDK revision 22.6. I have successfully compiled and ran the sample inside the SlidingTabStrip folder before, so my setup is correct. I just can't get the ultimate theme ui to work or even compile without errors. Someone must know what i am doing wrong  thank you.

*cardsUILib*

















*PagerSlidingTabStripLib*

















*SilkLib*

















*Ultimate Theme UI*

























*My Errors*


----------



## RealPetChicken

So i was finally helped on XDA forums, apparently i was using an newer version of PagerSlidingTabStrip. The version i need was v1.0. I downloaded it, imported, and made sure it was included as a library inside properties of Ultimate Theme UI. It works now, and it compiles on my Nexus 5.



mikepenz said:


> Ok it seems that you have some trouble with importing the projects.
> 
> So let's start from the beginning.
> (I assume you will go the easy way without tracking updates via github)
> *1.1. *Download the zip of the Template: https://github.com/designrifts/Ultimate_Theme_UI_Template -> [URL=https://github.com/designrifts/Ultimate_Theme_UI_Template/archive/master]https://github.com/designrifts/Ultimate_Theme_UI_Template/archive/master.zip[/URL]
> 
> *1.2. *Download the zip of the PagerSlidingTabStrip Library: https://github.com/astuetz/PagerSlidingTabStrip -> [URL=https://github.com/astuetz/PagerSlidingTabStrip/archive/master]https://github.com/astuetz/PagerSlidingTabStrip/archive/master.zip[/URL]
> 
> *1.**3.* Download the zip of the Cards-UI Library: https://github.com/afollestad/Cards-UI -> [URL=https://github.com/afollestad/Cards-UI/archive/master]https://github.com/afollestad/Cards-UI/archive/master.zip[/URL]
> 
> *1.**4.* Download the zip of the Silk Library (Just a simple helper library for the creator of the Cards-UI Library): https://github.com/afollestad/Silk -> [URL=https://github.com/afollestad/Silk/archive/master]https://github.com/afollestad/Silk/archive/master.zip[/URL]
> 
> *1.5*. Create a folder structure which is comfortable for you.
> 
> *1.5.1.* You can have a flat structure like: Workspace/UltimateThemeTemplate, Workspace/Silk, Workspace/...
> 
> *1.5.2.* Or you can create a sub folder for the libs: Workspace/UltimateThemeTemplate, Workspace/Libs/...
> 
> *1.6.* Unzip the libs into your folder structure (Make sure to avoid extra sub-folders due to the unzipping -> workspace/silk/library/(files) and not workspace/silk/silk/.. <- just to keep it clean )
> 
> It is also good if you make sure to have the latest updates of the Android SDK and Eclipse Tools (You know how to check?)
> 
> *2.* import the Template + 3 Libraries into Eclipse.
> 
> *2.1* Open Eclipse and go to File->New->Other->Android Project from existing Source
> 
> *2.1.2* Click Next -> Now you choose the main directory of the UltimateThemeTemplate (You should only see one project in the Projects list now)
> 
> *2.1.3* Click Next and Finish the import process
> 
> *2.2* Repeat this process for the libs but make sure to select the "library" folder within those projects you don't need to import the sample projects
> 
> Great you now have imported these projects. Would be great if it was working now. I'm sorry but you will see some build errors
> 
> Let's continue from here:
> 
> *3.* To resolve these errors we have to tell Eclipse how those projects are connected to each other. (Eclipse doesn't know that the UltimateThemeTemplate needs the other libs to work correct) To do this we will start with the Cards-UI Library.
> 
> *3.1.* Make a Right-Click on the Cards-UI Library and click on Properties.
> 
> *3.2.* Click on Android in the list. Now you should see a Header "Library" here you have to click "Add". Add Silk as the needed library. Make sure the checkbox "Is Library" is selected. If you can't find Silk. Make sure the Properties in Silk also have "Is Library" Checked.
> 
> *3.3.* Now do the same with the UlitmateThemeTemplate and add the Cards-UI Library and the PagerSlidingTabStrip Library.
> 
> *3.4.* If we are lucky everything should be working now
> 
> *4.* Now you are ready to start creating your first icon pack with this ThemeTemplate
> 
> I can create another tutorial to continue after these steps but first you can try it.


Can you please continue on your tutorial, it would be very helpful.


----------



## jairomeo

RealPetChicken said:


> So i was finally helped on XDA forums, apparently i was using an newer version of PagerSlidingTabStrip. The version i need was v1.0. I downloaded it, imported, and made sure it was included as a library inside properties of Ultimate Theme UI. It works now, and it compiles on my Nexus 5.
> 
> Can you please continue on your tutorial, it would be very helpful.


The pagerslidingtab was updated after the source was done. Once I have the time I will be making some small updates to the source and compiling with the newer version of pagerslidingtab to take care of this issue.


----------



## RealPetChicken

jairomeo said:


> The pagerslidingtab was updated after the source was done. Once I have the time I will be making some small updates to the source and compiling with the newer version of pagerslidingtab to take care of this issue.


Man, thanks for the great theme template, it is great.

Is there anyway to change the package name on your theme, like a find a replace to change on all the files?

Thanks again.


----------



## jairomeo

RealPetChicken said:


> Man, thanks for the great theme template, it is great.
> 
> Is there anyway to change the package name on your theme, like a find a replace to change on all the files?
> 
> Thanks again.


The same way you would with any other source code. You need to rename it in the manifest, make sure all the activities in the manifest changed. Then click on the main src folder and rmb click refractor and rename to the same you used in the manifest.


----------



## RealPetChicken

jairomeo said:


> The same way you would with any other source code. You need to rename it in the manifest, make sure all the activities in the manifest changed. Then click on the main src folder and rmb click refractor and rename to the same you used in the manifest.


 Under extras, and when you press Wallpapers, icons, or want to request an icon? it doesn't do anything. Is it suppose to? other cards don't go anywhere as well.


----------



## jairomeo

RealPetChicken said:


> Under extras, and when you press Wallpapers, icons, or want to request an icon? it doesn't do anything. Is it suppose to? other cards don't go anywhere as well.


it will open the wallpapers, the icon activity or the icon request. That means something in your setup is incorrect. Check your imports and activity names as well as your build setup. You can download the sample apk of the source on Google Play and see its functionality.


----------



## RealPetChicken

jairomeo said:


> it will open the wallpapers, the icon activity or the icon request. That means something in your setup is incorrect. Check your imports and activity names as well as your build setup. You can download the sample apk of the source on Google Play and see its functionality.


Edit: I got it, it is the icons from the play store some are smaller than others. I will try to scale up the icons through appfilter.xml.

I figured it out, under strings.xml, i had already renamed the package name to my own, and had not updated it throughout the project. I switch it back and now it works again. Thanks.

One small problem i am having is with the mask. I use Nova launcher and the mask i created works for certain apps only.

*iconmask and iconback*










*screenshot (pandora and pokemon xy not masking correctly.** however pinterest and the default theme icon mask correctly)*


----------



## dustinb17

I think this is actually working exactly as it's intended to. Typically the IconBack would be the backdrop to your icons that aren't included in the Icon Pack. The IconMask removes everything else so the stock "unthemed" fits on the IconBack.

If you're just wanting it to JUST show the stock icon and nothing behind it you'll most likely need to increase the Icon scale through appfilter. 

Hope that all makes sense and if I misunderstood what you were questioning I apologize and disregard.


----------



## vanessaem

I get the following when bringing the project into Eclipse.










I'm guess it has to do with naming but I'm not quite sure. I have errors that read: "Error: No resource found that matches the given name".


----------



## jairomeo

vanessaem said:


> I get the following when bringing the project into Eclipse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guess it has to do with naming but I'm not quite sure. I have errors that read: "Error: No resource found that matches the given name".


Do you have all of the libraries imported correctly? From the errors, it looks as it does not have the CardsUI library defined. Also, if you renamed your manifest, you need to rename the src files as well.


----------



## RealPetChicken

When I go to the app and go under wallpaper, nothing shows up. Any help?


----------



## RealPetChicken

Edit: figured it out, apparently, i didn't have a preview for my themes wallpapers. I had a wallpaper called wallpaper_sunset, but no wallpaper_sunset_small. i added one and now it shows up in the theme wallpaper screen.

So when you go to wallpapers it is empty, i checked in wallpaper.java and see import.android.widget.Gallery, i have hover over it and it says "the type Gallery is deprecated". Any help?


----------



## Danish Shah

Is There a Guide or a Video Tutorial for this!!!


----------



## daviaz12

Im creating a theme where can I get a compatible icon template for Android 5.0 or above?


----------

